# Old Town Vapor 10 Angler / Trip 10 Anger



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Guys,
I need some help here. Are these the same canoe? Dicks sporting goods sells the trip 10 anger and most other stores sell the vapor 10 Anger. Do any of you have an advice on which one is better? any help is appreciated!!!
thanks,
dan


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

The Trip is going to give you the back hatch that can be "sealed" . There is a foam wall which makes the capartment for the most part water proof. The trip also comes with rear facing rod holders, and some come with a half boat anchor trollie system. 

The Vapor has the molded rear area that does not seal, unless you purchase a lid for it. 

They are the same boat though, just one is loaded and the other is stock. 

The rear area on the Trip is nice, if you have the money for the upgrade I would go for it. 

It is a solid kayak, it is what I fished all year, and I beat the crap out of mine.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I have the Vapor 10 XT, for less than $30 I put in the two rear rod holders and added an anchor trolly made it the Vapor Angler XT. You can save around $100 if you do the trolly and rod holders yourself.

The problem with the vapor is attaching a forward rod holder. I finished mine before Thanksgiving and tried it out and am really happy with the results. I'll post pics in another thread later this morning.



The rear cargo hatch for me is a pain, I'd much rather have the open storage so I didn't have to reach around, flip off the bungie holding down the cover, flip it open and then feel around for what I had in there. If the other yak has the ability to hold a milk crate or 5 gallon bucket (my Ascend does) I'd take that into consideration, especially if you want to carry more gear. You can make a real easy, cheap, multiple rod holder out of PVC fittings (T's and 4 ways) and pipe for next to nothing that you can fit onto the milk crate. Once you discover furniture grade PVC the sky is the limit. 

I do like the Vapor (it was my first), it's very stable and the seat is comfortable. It has a huge open cockpit, 48" long that you may or may not like. The dashboard is very small, the foot rest are easy to adjust and I like the paddle rest they have. It's a good day use yak and does well for my local still water fishing trips.

Good luck with your decision, I'm sure you'll be happy once you are out on the water.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks guys for the repsonses. It's a shame that Dicks won't let you pick it up at the store, but force you to pay the high shipping charge


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I picked my up from the dicks up on Sawmill road in columbus. Yaks are pretty much out of season right now though so finding a store that wont have to special order a boat they do not have in stock may be a pain. 

Asked my girl friend if I could sell mine, but that was a no go, she likes the thought of having a nice decked out kayak now lol.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Call Basspro inf Forest Park, they still yaks as does the Dicks in Deerfield Township.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

just pulled the triggger on a vapor 10 from amazon free shipping with Boone Blue kayak holders.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks man, can't wait to hit the water!!!!!!!!


----------

